# Huffy Radio Bike



## lowindo

Hey a friend of mine recently gave me a Huffy Radio bike and said i should come here for help.

I am very new to the vintage bike world.

I recently got a RED 56-59 Huffy Radio Bike.  It is missing the Radio and Power Pack.  I would very much like to find these items,  But i would also like to add some accessories to it.  It needs a headlight and possibly a basket.  

I will post pics here if people show interest.  I got it back on the road, new tires, rims, and chain.  I recovered the seat and added new grips.  I have been riding it around my neighborhood and to the store and back.

I am very happy with the bike now and would like to know more about it.  Maybe exact age. What kind of headlight should i get? 

Is it worth it to find an original to the huffy headlight or get a similiar headlight.  Or do bike people even care about originality on there vintage Huffy bikes?

Any and all feedback is welcomed.  Please call me out if what i am doing like re-covering the seat and changing grips is sacrilege to a vintage bike or is ok as long as it looks good.

It has the original Paint and logos, and those are staying, I WILL NOT PAINT THIS BIKE.

Also if anyone has a Radio/Gas Tank for this bike e-mail me ASAP!!!

Thank you


Kaz Szymoniak
Pensacola, FL


----------



## lowindo

Yes the top image is what i have.  Minus the radio.  Which sucks.  But i have been collecting rare things my entire life. I have been looking for some parts for my '53 snapper lawn mower for years. 

I did not think i would hear from the bike forum that it is "Just a bike"  

duh i know its a bike dude.

How special is a radio bike tho?  Are they really THAT rare?  or just an odd ball bike.  

Its still fun to ride even if it doesn't have a non-working gas tank radio.  However i would still be intrested if anyone does know where to find one.

Or have any info on what type of headlights i should be looking for.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Firat, welcome to the forum! I hope you stay and participate. there is a great deal of knowledge here. About your bike, let me see if I can put this a bit more diplomatically than Mike. You have what is a very collectible bike but... the problem you have is, you have the easy parts which is probably why they came to you. You may spend as much to replace the parts you are missing as you could to buy a complete Radio Bike, and If you were to sell it, it would not bring too much more for having been a Radio Bike than a bike in the same shape which wasn't ever a Radio Bike. There is nothing particularly unusual about the bike except the radio tank, headlight, antenna, and rack with the battery box. The chain guard is the same except for the name silk screened on it. It was made in the 1950s when Huffy was pumping out bikes as fast as they could. This was just one of the neater oddball gimmicks they offered. They aren't particularly rare or hard to find but are desireable. A nice one can cost quite a bit but ones that are missing parts or are not as nice go for much less. Don't take it wrong if some of the guys here are a bit more brusque in their way of putting things but lots of the guys here have some really rare stuff so something like a Radio Bike doesn't seem quite so rare or exciting. I guess we run the risk of comming off as bike snobs. if this is your first bike to restore it is a good one and sounds like a great deal. I would take the time and effort to get it right. collect the literature, ask questions, and proceed slowly. for all his abruptness, Mike (ol'tin bender) had a Radio Bike just recently and has a few Customliners. a nice CustomLiner can go for as much as a Radio Bike. It isn't an insult just a bit of sound advice. If you are looking for value it would be cheaper to make a Customliner than a Radio Bike and would sell for a comparable price. here is your first start if you don't already have it.
Scott


----------



## lowindo

OK, cool. You guys are being very helpful.  I am sorry i got offended.  I asked for criticism so it is cool.  I do need help with my old bike.  It is my first vintage bike and i do want it to be something special. 

The guys at the bike store thought i was joking when i said i wanted new tires and rims put on it.  

They were like when are you gonna paint it.  I told them i wouldn't of bought a 50 year old bike if i wanted to have new paint.

I need help with my seat.  aparently way back in the day someone rigged up the original seat. Because in the pictures the circle part of the seat spring faces front but on my bike the spring faces backwards.  Someone put it together wrong years ago or something.  If you guys could maybe post a picture of the bottom of the seat so i could see what kind of fasteners are used on the two rear bolts then i can hopefully put it back together the right way.

Also where can i get some of those badass looking headlights for my bike?  What do you guys suggest? a battery powered light or one that generates its own power?  I like the bullet fender mount but i also dig the sweet round handle bar mounted ones.  

What do you guys think of mirrors and bells on these old bikes?

I took photos of my radio bike and will post them up here later today or tomorrow.


----------



## militarymonark

when you post pictures we'll be able to help alot with your bike


----------



## pedal alley

i've allways been partial to the huffy bicycles.
 i was born in dayton,ohio . 
 but you know i like all names 
 of bicycles . i just like bicycles,
 and i've been reading & learning
 on this forum a couple year now.
 and i too was shocked to read
 "just a bicycle"
 on this  forum. 
 anyhow, welcome, & hope you can
 find what you need. 
 heres my 1956 huffy. 
 retreived from a hanger .


----------



## MartyW

lowindo said:


> It is my first vintage bike and i do want it to be something special.
> 
> The guys at the bike store thought i was joking when i said i wanted new tires and rims put on it.
> 
> They were like when are you gonna paint it.  I told them i wouldn't of bought a 50 year old bike if i wanted to have new paint.




Are you going to restore your bike back to it's original state or are you going to make it into a rider where you have a custom look that really does not have to be period correct? I think that after you decide that then it will be easier to move forward.
I have bikes that I have taken a really long time searching for all the correct original parts and then again I have some that I have built for riding that are put togethor the way that I like them and more for function than period correctness. 
I hope that this helps.


----------



## lowindo

Here is My Radio Bike. I guess i am going for a mix between original and rat look. Anyone can paint there old bike and have it be shiny, but you can only have original paint and 50 year old patina once.


----------



## lowindo

Yeah its ride-able.  Again the people at the bike store just didn't get it.  They didn't understand why anyone wouldn't want a shiny new light weight bike.


----------



## lowindo

And on this image of the handle bars you can tell where something used to be attached to them.  Any ideas what was there? A basket? Headlights? 

What accessories do i need for this bike? Or is it fine the way it is?


----------



## pedal alley

*front basket*



lowindo said:


> And on this image of the handle bars you can tell where something used to be attached to them.  Any ideas what was there? A basket? Headlights?
> 
> What accessories do i need for this bike? Or is it fine the way it is?







  it was most likely a front basket.
  the places in question would have
  been where the top straps where.

 i like the bicycle. how does it ride ?
  maybe you could hang a walkman am/fm
  from the bars, & call this an upgrade. LOL.
  the new www 's look nice. enjoy it  !


----------



## 37fleetwood

looks good, here's a photo of my 1954 Customliner and one of my 1948 Firestone.
Scott


----------



## lowindo

pedal alley said:


> it was most likely a front basket.
> the places in question would have
> been where the top straps where.
> 
> i like the bicycle. how does it ride ?
> maybe you could hang a walkman am/fm
> from the bars, & call this an upgrade. LOL.
> the new www 's look nice. enjoy it  !




Freaking thing rides great. I love it.  I wish i wasn't working today so i could go ride it right now.  I love it. I forgot how awesome a good bike ride can be.

Do you think a basket would look good on this bike?  What kinda basket?  I should probably try to find a beat up rusty basket huh?


----------



## pedal alley

lowindo said:


> Freaking thing rides great. I love it.  I wish i wasn't working today so i could go ride it right now.  I love it. I forgot how awesome a good bike ride can be.
> 
> Do you think a basket would look good on this bike?  What kinda basket?  I should probably try to find a beat up rusty basket huh?




probaly had a metal wire basket, 
they have 2 straps that go around 
handle bar . & 2 support braces ,
 going to each side of front axle.
 i have a few out in my shed. several
  of the bicycles i have had them ,
  when i puchased them. i tried to
  find a picture w/a basket . (?)
  these baskets are nice... if you need
  to carry things. 
  i tried to ride today. 
  the ice wouldn't let me.
   40's tomorrow. i'l ride then.

  bicycle riding can cause one
   to take an extended lunch !
    its very relaxing . 
   on a classic is the  WAY .


----------



## lowindo

ice, watch out.  :eek: 


it was up into the 70s this last weekend down here in FL.  But its supposed to get into the 30s the next few nights.  

yeah i think the main riding my bike will receive will be down to my local convenience store for 18 packs of miller high life. So a basket me a come in handy.


----------



## pedal alley

lowindo said:


> ice, watch out.  :eek:
> 
> 
> it was up into the 70s this last weekend down here in FL.  But its supposed to get into the 30s the next few nights.
> 
> yeah i think the main riding my bike will receive will be down to my local convenience store for 18 packs of miller high life. So a basket me a come in handy.






   bottles are prefered here .
   so, i have a three wheeler 
    for the occasion.  

        sent you a pm bout basket.


----------



## 37fleetwood

baskets, though not original to your bike would be cool. I have a couple of bikes with baskets and they come in handy. I even have a bike with a front basket and two saddle baskets. it's too bad you live so far away I'd give you a basket (I think I have one laying around )




Scott


----------



## lowindo

Yes, thanks for the replies about baskets, but i think i am going to wait a while and see what kind of headlight i will get first. then figure out a basket combo.

Do you have to have reflectors on your bike? or is that only if you ride at night? Or only if your smart?

Also, does anyone know if huffy radio bikes have a serial number?


----------



## lowindo

i am thinking a headlight like this may work good with my bike.  hopefully i can find a red one eventually.

http://cgi.ebay.com/WORKING-POST-WAR-DELTA-BICYCLE-TORPEDO-HEADLIGHT-LQQK_W0QQitemZ130201139137QQihZ003QQcategoryZ156522QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pedal alley

*basket vs. headlite*

the serial # is on left rear dropout.


your suppose to have atleast
 a rear reflector (RED).

 that headlight can be painted red .
 headlights look nice, but ,if you don't
 ride @ night ,they're useless . also your
 gonna need a tail light.  

as far as basket goes : i'd only put one on
 if i was gonna carry stuff all the time.
 you say beerrun is only riding your huffy will
  get ?  carry the 18pack on the rear rack.
 you can't realy run the head light, & basket together.  the basket won't fit over the light. thats why all
 the bicycles i took baskets off of, all are missing
 the head light. in  my opinion if your going for
   "looks" ,      go with the lite
 its cooler than a basket. 
 enjoy riding your HUFFY.


----------



## lowindo

whats a dropout?

just need some small bungie cords and its haulin' beer!

hell yeah.  I'd like to stick with similiar patina so re-painting is kinda out.  i may go with a big round handle bar mounted chrome light also.  

I need to find a cool old glass reflector for the back then.


----------



## pedal alley

lowindo said:


> whats a dropout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dropout is where the rear wheel
> goes in the frame.
> 
> bungie cord that  beer !
> 
> as far as pantia goes........
> the similiar can be acheived.
> well, it takes knowhow..
> 
> this is your bicycle.
> what you do to it,
> is  your   choice .
> 
> 
> importatnt thing is to enjoy
> the bicycle. riding is relaxing.
> just remember ; the only place
> for the beer while on bicycle is...
> in the cans. NOT THE RIDER .
> D.U.I.  HAPPENS ON BICYCLES TOO !


----------



## 37fleetwood

this is the correct headlight:







they are cool but hard to find. they made a similar one with little red and green pontoon type things hanging off the sides which was cool but also expensive. you could also go for a front rack?



I have lots of photos and could post whatever you need to see and as long as the owner of the bike doesn't mind us using his bike for reference we should be fine.
Scott


----------



## lowindo

i would like to see pictures of the bottom of the seat if at all possible.

Also would it be possible to find out what year my bike is by the serial #?


What is that bar attached to the frame that angles back towards the pedals?

I assume the key is for locking the radio dial so someone can't just listen to your radio while your bike is locked to the fence.

And i agree about keeping the beer in the cans while riding.  Not only do i really not want to get a DUI on a bike but i don't want to fall off while intoxicated or worse swerve into traffic. 

Thanks for the awesome inspiration and keep the huffy pics coming i dig seeing all these different pics of what they look like and looked like.  The only way to really make mine special is to research it as much as possible.


----------



## pedal alley

lowindo said:


> Also would it be possible to find out what year my bike is by the serial #?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes the first number will be the last digit in year
> 
> 
> and make sore you strap that beer down good.
> don't want to lose it into the road LOL.


----------



## lowindo

pedal alley said:


> lowindo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also would it be possible to find out what year my bike is by the serial #?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes the first number will be the last digit in year
> 
> 
> and make sore you strap that beer down good.
> don't want to lose it into the road LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first digit is a 5
> 
> so i am assuming 1955,  is there anything else that you can learn about your bike from the serial number?
Click to expand...


----------



## raidingclosets

*Parts on ebay*

There's an auction for some of the parts you need 

item # 150221918841

here's a link http://boburl.com/1223

Not my auction, just saw it and remembered this post.


----------



## lowindo

well, damn.  Thanks, but it sold before i even had a chance to bid on it. 

Keep posting if ya see 'em.


----------



## raidingclosets

*Tank on Ebay*

A tank for the Radiobike just got listed...
http://boburl.com/1239


----------



## 37fleetwood

you know stuff to restore the tank is available or if you aren't going to paint then this might fit better really. then you really will have a Radio Bike!! 
Scott


----------



## lowindo

37fleetwood said:


> you know stuff to restore the tank is available or if you aren't going to paint then this might fit better really. then you really will have a Radio Bike!!
> Scott




ok badass, now no one bid on it.  haha yeah right.  good luck everyone. keep posting when you see em!


----------



## 37fleetwood

ol'tin bender said:


> :eek: :o




are you making faces at us? 
Scott


----------



## mre straightbar

lowindo sent you a pm


----------



## lowindo

ol'tin bender said:


> OK who won the tank on ebay??




i bid on it in the last few moments up to $260 then was topped out.  Have to save my pennies up for the next one i guess.


----------



## lowindo

Here is my bike storage facility.  A grocery store from the late 40s - early 50s.


----------



## lowindo

Recent pics. Taken yesterday.  









added some ratfink valve stem caps, can't really see them tho.  '69 squareback is also mine.


----------



## erick67

*heres one*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-Huffy-Radi...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


5 hrs!


----------



## lowindo

erick67 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-Huffy-Radi...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 5 hrs!




it didn't sell, reserve not met. but here is the link for all the pictures



		HTML:
	

http://www.dutchman3d.com/HuffyBikepictures.html


----------



## lowindo

ol'tin bender said:


> Yep he is a little over priced!! It is missing parts and he is not correct on his info.




i thought the $960 price plus shipping that didn't met his reserve was fair for that bike.


----------



## Langsmer

lowindo said:


> Here is my bike storage facility.  A grocery store from the late 40s - early 50s.




Thats a pretty cool bike haus. Does it still have any of the old shelves or anything?


----------



## lowindo

Langsmer said:


> Thats a pretty cool bike haus. Does it still have any of the old shelves or anything?




Yes it has all the old shelves and the old display/counter with the drawer for cash transactions.  No old cash machine tho.

Also, the rose bushes barely in view at the bottom are now blooming flowers like crazy.  They are climbing roses we are trying to get to climb on the fence.

I am supposed to pick up a free complete girls '64 murray with blue og paint and everything intact.  I am gonna try to fix it up like my radio bike for my g/f to ride.


----------



## lowindo

here are the pics of the bike i am putting together for my g/f.

its a Murray Solar Flite unkown year but first two digits on the serial number are 57.




 













I am hoping to pick it up from the bike store today they are putting new 1.75 x 24 white wall tires on it.

I didn't know if i should make a new thread or not?


----------



## lowindo




----------



## lowindo

I got the blue murray bike fixed and back on the road. But, The front fender fell off when the bike store was putting on the new rims.  I'm gonna take it to a welding shop after i get paid and have it tacked back on. More Pics Soon.


----------



## lowindo

ol'tin bender said:


> I have never seen a factory welded front fender most are held on by a screw.




yes you are right.  It was held on by a screw. The screw is rusted solid into the frame. or is it forks? or frame head? something...

And a small peice of metal about the size of a quarter rusted out of the top of the fender where it mounts with said screw to said frame.  Resulting in it not being attached anymore.

My solution is to take it to a metal fabrication place and have them fab up a small curved bracket that will ride underneath the fender and then tack weld it in a few spots. To hold the fender in place.  

Hopefully this can be accomplished and cheaply.  Without burning through the thin rusty fender or rubbing against the tire or any other complications.

I need a chrome and rusty basket for this bike. More pics of this bike later today.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Murrays like yours are fairly common even the blue, wouldn't it be better to simply pick up another fork and fender? or even a less rusty bike and transfer the nicer stuff like the tank etc. if it isn't rusty. as a complete bike those go for less than $100.00 on ebay all the time. this one is a bit more but very nice. I'm not recomending this particular bike just saying.
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEARS-FLIGHTLIN...yZ156524QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
just a thought.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood

here's another nice AMF Shelby.
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEARS-FLIGHTLIN...yZ156524QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Scott


----------



## lowindo

37Fleetwood.  I know you are just trying to help and i appreciate your comments.

I guess i should just hang a basket on it and lean it against a tree cause its a worthless old rusty bike. 

I did get the bike back on the road and my g/f loves it.    

It may not be worth much, and you may see bikes sell for less all the time.  But, just riding it around the block I GUARANTEE you that from the looks on peoples faces THEY don't usually see old rusty bikes getting some road time.

I get suggestions and compliments all the time and all i can say is if i wanted a nice shiny bike i would of bought a new one.

As cheap as getting another bike or fork off the internet would be, its not gonna have the same patina that my G/F and I are instantly drawn too.  The bike shop was like we can order a new fender for it, and i just looked at them like they were crazy (they gave me the same look when i said i wanted new tires and rims for the bike).

I think the old girl is coming together, and the rust looks so sexy on it.  Its a look that cannot be replicated except with its 40+ years of aging.  And i must say that taking a good picture of a bike is alot harder than it should be.  I just don't think any of the pictures of my 2 bikes really do them justice. IMO, they look WAY better in person.  Furthermore, i cannot stop the craving of just wanting to ride my bike around the block.  I just love it.  Even after a hard days work at 2 jobs i come home and instantly pull out the bike and just ride and ride. I can't explain it.  

I have my eye on another bike project now.  An older 3-wheeled Schwinn Tricycle that i am planning on getting back on the road and donating to an eldery/retirement home that is on the corner of my block. So they can ride to the store to buy there papers and coffee and what nots. 

AM I CRAZY?


----------



## militarymonark

i have the exact same fork with the same patina I'll sell you cheap


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'm sorry if I offended, keep your eye on ebay though you never know! as I said blue was a common color and a fender and fork with the same patina might just show up. or if you like them crusty then go with your plan. there is something to be said for a bike as crusty as you can get it. just make sure it is safe to ride. here is my crusty bike. out here in the west they rust differently than there, here they kinda get a complete coat of surface rust without really hurting the metal.








Scott


----------



## lowindo

37fleetwood said:


> I'm sorry if I offended, keep your eye on ebay though you never know! as I said blue was a common color and a fender and fork with the same patina might just show up. or if you like them crusty then go with your plan. there is something to be said for a bike as crusty as you can get it. just make sure it is safe to ride. here is my crusty bike. out here in the west they rust differently than there, here they kinda get a complete coat of surface rust without really hurting the metal.
> Scott




That is so true.. I've stumbled across some things describing the different forms of rust before.  Out west its more of a dry rust and here in the southeast its more of a moist deep crusty flaky rust.

I'd prefer the dried rust over original paint, but i'll take what i can get. The bike appears structurally solid.  I trust it enough to let my favorite person in the world ride it (aka my g/f).

MilitaryMonark,
If my tack weld trick does not work i will get up with you in a PM.

Furthermore here is my new addition to the Rural Grocery / Bike storage facility.


----------



## lowindo

ol'tin bender said:


> Nice Queensland healer! got 3 of them now. oh ya nice cooler also!




Thanks! Thats my dog, aptly named Rusty.  I got her from the pound and she is actually half blue heeler / half beagle.

You can really hear the beagle when she barks.  She is a great dog tho. As for my black lab that is a different story.  He is a headache!


----------



## lowindo




----------



## lowindo

this is very close to the town and country adult tricycle, That I am going to try to get. Same color and everything


----------



## lowindo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Extreemly-Rare-...yZ156524QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

really nice and very cool, but $3800.  wow.  old bikes can be expensive.


----------



## dsherbrook

*Huffy Radio Bike Rental/Sale*

Hi, I'm new to the forum and no very little about antique bikes.

This may sound like a silly question, but I'm in the process of producing a short film set in the 1950s and this bike would be perfect for my main character.

I was wondering if anyone knew of where I could find one in decent shape to rent or possibly buy.  The radio doesn't necessarily have to work (I can dub the audio in in post) but I'd like a relatively up kept one since the film's set in the time period when they were new/seldom used.   

Any suggestions?  Are these extremely hard to find and expensive?  Or is this feasible on a relatively low budget?

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------

